# School bus brawl



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 24, 2008)

I just came across this on Digg.com ... THis is basically a long video of some really uncalled for shit.

A 15 year old girl and bus driver get into it.  It begins with the girl demanding to get off of the bus ....the driver tells the girl to calm down and go sit back down.

THe girl calls her mother ..the driver then talks to the mother ...the driver seems to put/throw the girls phone down ..and then the girl goes to grab her phone ...the driver it seems to me ....punches and pushes the girl back.

It's hard to tell ...but at this point is where it all seems to go insane ...and I begin to side with the girl and not the driver.

It ends with the driver pulling the girls hair and the daughter of the driver punching this girl as the driver is holding the girl down.. A friend of the girl tries to help ..eventually everyone gets off the emergency exit.

Its crazy ....at first i was like oh this girl needs to calm the fuck down ..but after watching the video a few times ...I feel like the driver should have just let the girl off the bus after talking to her mother or let the girl off and go with the friend and the friends mother that was outside the bus at the door baning on it.


the whole situation just pisses me off and also saddens me with the way kids are but damn if that was my me and the driver hit and pushed me ..I would have gone buck wild lol ..and really hurt that woman lol.

It looked to me even though the girl was screaming ..she seemed to try to restrain herself from hitting and pushing the driver back ..until the very end.


what do you all think ?


oh here is the link to video YouTube - School Bus Fight


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 24, 2008)

christ :-0 pathetic behaviour on both sides...resorting to violence. though the girl was being a brat, i didn't feel sorry for her >:]


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2008)

Agreed.  They both were acting horribly.  

The bus driver made the first mistake by not letting the girl off the bus.  She didn't have the authority or training to physically restrain the girl.  It all went to shit from that point on.  

It may be against pollicy to let kids off the bus when they aren't at a designated stop, but cut your losses.  If the student gets pushy or throws a tantrum, open the door, inform bus dispatch at the school and call the police for a wellness check.  

That student...don't even get me started.  What an over-dramatic, spoiled little shit.  The bus driver should know better than to argue with a hormonal, bratty kid.  The driver is the adult/authority figure in the situation and should act like it. 

I love the dumb girl behind her who invites herself into the situation.  What was the point of that?  Someone needed attention, I guess.  

All of those kids getting riled up reminded me of a troupe of monkeys fighting over food or something.  A bunch of yelling and jumping around.  Each person's shouting only made the next person's shouting louder. 

I feel sorry for the kids on the bus who were genuinely scared.


----------



## COBI (Feb 24, 2008)

Charges have been filed now:  
*PHOENIX —  Police on Friday charged a driver with aggravated assault and disorderly conduct in connection with a brawl involving three students on an Arizona school bus, MyFoxPhoenix.com reported.*
In addition, the 15-year-old was charged with aggravated assault and disorderly conduct, and the 14- and 16-year-olds were charged with disorderly conduct.

FOXNews.com - Arizona Driver, Students Charged in School Bus Fight - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News


----------



## user46 (Feb 24, 2008)

idk... i'm definately with the girl on this one. not the bus driver.


----------



## COBI (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_idk... i'm definately with the girl on this one. not the bus driver._

 
I am in no way saying that the driver's actions were appropriate, but I am curious as to what led her to single this girl out initially.  It didn't seem that anything "bad" was going on in the beginning.  In general, though, I have to give the men and women who drive school buses a LOT of credit.  It is not an easy job.  From the stories that my friends tell (about their kids and buses), the commute is not what it was when I took a school bus (15 years ago).  Children do seem to have a lot less respect for adults in charge (in general), and it is clear from the way this student talks to the driver even initially.  

When I was that age, if I called my mother to say the bus driver was giving me a hard time, my mother's first reaction would have been to wonder what *I* was doing.  

So, I still wonder, what caused the driver to single her out to begin with?  Clearly the initial police investigation and subsequent charges against the driver AND the girl indicate that there may be more to the story than the video released.


----------



## user79 (Feb 24, 2008)

I def think in this scenario, the bus driver is in the wrong. If you listen to the vid in the very beginning, she says something like: "Why are you even on this bus? Don't you have another way to get to school?" to the girl. At which point the girl gets up and wants to get off. If the driver initiated such an aggressive conversation, (why would she do that anyway) clearly verbally attacking the girl, she should have let her get off. She has absolutely no authority to keep the girl in the bus.


----------



## COBI (Feb 24, 2008)

"She has absolutely no authority to keep the girl in the bus."

From a newsfeedresearcher: *Denise Birdwell, an HUSD assistant superintendent in charge of human resources, has said that drivers are not allowed to let students off at unauthorized stops - a policy meant to ensure that students get home and to school safely.*


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I def think in this scenario, the bus driver is in the wrong. If you listen to the vid in the very beginning, she says something like: "Why are you even on this bus? Don't you have another way to get to school?" to the girl. At which point the girl gets up and wants to get off. If the driver initiated such an aggressive conversation, (why would she do that anyway) clearly verbally attacking the girl, she should have let her get off. She has absolutely no authority to keep the girl in the bus._

 
Actually, in my school district she would. Not only authority, but responsibility, because the driver is responsible for not only driving the bus, but making sure the kids riding the  bus do so within the rules of being on the bus and that  they get off at the right stop safely.


----------



## user79 (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh ok, well I didn't know that rule. But what if the kid INSISTS he or she wants to get off. In this case, the driver started the argument, asking her why she was even riding that bus. Why would she do that? Very irresponsible and shows she's not suitable for that job. She also was the one who started getting physical, wrong move big time! If some crazy bus driver was to start laying a finger on me, I also think I would have reacted very strongly. Totally out of place...When people get angry, they don't think clearly. I agree that situation could have been diffused if it had been handled differently, but imo the driver is the adult and needs to take charge of the situation appropriately, it would have been better to just let her off the bus to stop the altercation, instead of getting physical with her.

In that situation, how was she looking after the girl's safety? It would have been more safe to let her off, and to end the altercation immediately. The girl was more "unsafe" on the _bus, _than being let off at an unofficial stop.


----------



## COBI (Feb 24, 2008)

But from the news reports I can find, the whole thing started with the bus driver asking the girl to stay in her seat and stop touching the boy in front of her.  Reports state that the only reason she stopped the bus was because the girl was not listening.  

Of course, this doesn't seem to relate to the first 15 seconds or so of the video where it appears nothing is going on.

Also, we have no idea how safe the area was to let the girl off the bus.  In the end, it was the girl who pushed the physical confrontation.  The driver was not approaching the girl; the girl came towards the bus driver to try to get off the bus.  The bus driver blocked her physically, and then the girl started telling the woman to stop touching her.

Some children really do know how to escalate things for attention (which on many sites, the *girl* is being accused of).  I remember when my mother was teaching Catechism/CCD; one year, they took the 4th (or 3rd) grade classes on a tour of the church.  Part of this included behind the altar, etc.  Anyway, one of the boys ran into the storage room where the furnace,etc. was.  When the adults tried to get him out of the storage room, he started screaming "rape".  Where do kids learn these things and that such behavior is acceptable?

Again, I do not condone the physical altercation, but I also do not hold the girl harmless.


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Feb 24, 2008)

ahhh good ol arizona makes me realize why i left the dumb state.. they were both wrong. but if the girl wasnt supposed to be on that bus anyway why was she not able to get off? thats AZ rationalization for you... damn i hate phoenix.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow.

Ummmm first of all, yes the student was kind of bratty, but I honestly don't really see where she was at fault. She didn't seem to be doing anything wrong from what i can see. The bus driver stopped the bus because she was talking too loud?? Thats ridiculous. The girl didn't have to go crazy and say she wanted to get off of the bus....I know that bus drivers aren't supposed to let kids off the bus unless its their stop. If the girl was being out of control, let her off and notifiy someone (she would have gotten into a lot less trouble than she's in now) or just don't stop the bus. You can't jump out of a moving bus--I'm sure the girl would've sat back down and calmed down if the bus just kept going.

Teenagers act dumb sometimes. We all know that. but I don't see how anyone is calling this girl spoiled and calling her names. I have been in many situations with teachers that have escalated. Because I was 15 and showing off for the class---its not unheard of lol. I'm sure a lot of us here have showed off and acted like a brat when we were younger. 

That bus driver was out of line on damn near every thing she did. She shouldn't have stopped the bus for such a dumb reason. My bus has been stopped in the past for horseplay and people walking around, but never for just talking. If anything, we were warned. She needs to evaluate her position and learn what to do in such a situation...I really think that if she kept moving there wouldn't have been a problem. It seems like she initiated the whole thing.

Why did she throw the girls cell phone twice, when the girl wanted her to talk to her mom? That is so disrespectful. I would've told the bus driver the same thing--"Bitch, you're going to pay for my phone if its broken." She shouldn't have touched the girls stuff that way. I think the girl did the right thing...she called her mom to let her know what was going on. She wasn't even cursing to begin with. I give her respect because knowing me and my anger I would've been cursing up a storm and disrespecting the shit out of that bus driver. That girl showed some self control (could've done a little better) but considering her age and the situaiton, I applaud her. And the girl behind her should've done something when she was attacked but i guess she was in shock. I like the fact that the boys and the rest of the students on the bus stood up for her...good for them.

The bus driver should have _never_ put her hands on the girl. I can't even believe that fight happened. The bus driver and her daughter are fucking psychos and they will be locked up together someday. 

What I can't figure out is at the end of the video when the girl is screaming and yelling "Stop hitting me" I couldn't see anyone hitting her and her friend was freaking out too. Can anyone explain that?

With all that being said: Thank GOD I'm not in school anymore.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2008)

both of them acted inappropriately. the other kids who got involved were just being ridiculous, too. somebody needs a bottle of chill pills.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I am in no way saying that the driver's actions were appropriate, but I am curious as to what led her to single this girl out initially.  It didn't seem that anything "bad" was going on in the beginning.  In general, though, I have to give the men and women who drive school buses a LOT of credit.  It is not an easy job.  From the stories that my friends tell (about their kids and buses), the commute is not what it was when I took a school bus (15 years ago).  Children do seem to have a lot less respect for adults in charge (in general), and it is clear from the way this student talks to the driver even initially.  

*When I was that age, if I called my mother to say the bus driver was giving me a hard time, my mother's first reaction would have been to wonder what *I* was doing.  *

So, I still wonder, what caused the driver to single her out to begin with?  Clearly the initial police investigation and subsequent charges against the driver AND the girl indicate that there may be more to the story than the video released._

 
The part I bolded is PRECISELY why we get stuff like this happening these days. A LOT of parents now can't even begin to contemplate the idea that their precious little baby could possibly be in the wrong. There is not enough money in the world to pay me to work with kids these days.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

So, first of all the bus driver had a right to refuse to let her off the bus if it wasn't her stop, but she shoved her initially.  The girl was being whiny and bratty, but she never touched that woman according to this tape.  That bus driver had absolutely NO right to push that girl, regardless of how much of a pain she was being.  And the girl called her mother and offered to let the driver speak to her, which would have allowed her to let the girl off of the bus.  If you look, the driver shoved and hit that girl repeatedly during what was a verbal confrontation.  Things wouldn't have gotten out of hand if she'd been an adult and tried to resolve it without touching her.

Apparently the bus driver's daughter rode the bus.  She had NO reason to get involved.  Her mom clearly assaulted that girl, who then fought back, from what I can see.  And she got up and jumped on that girl for nothing.  You can hear the girl screaming "Get off of me, you're hurting me." over and over and over, and she sounds terrified.  That entire thing was uncalled for and I can't believe those students are being charged and not that goddamn bus driver.  No adult in a position of authority who is responsible for the lives of children should be handling a child like that.  She shouldn't be allowed to drive a school bus or ever work with children period.  So what if the girl was being a brat or a pain in the ass?  That's something you fucking sign up for when you agree to work for a school district, whether it's in the classroom or driving a bus.  

Unfucking believable.

When I was in 4th grade, we had the meanest bus driver.  One day a kid gave him attitude, I can't remember what for, but what I clearly remember was the driver stopping the bus, grabbing the boy by his shirt collar, shaking him and calling him a "little motherfucker" before dropping him back into the seat. The busdriver was NOT a driver after that.  As I heard, he was arrested and charged with a minor assault charge (not so minor considering it was a 30 year old vs. a 10 year old), lost his license, and can not take a job with the San Diego Unified School District, not even to be a fucking janitor.  I was terrified and never rode the bus again.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
What I can't figure out is at the end of the video when the girl is screaming and yelling "Stop hitting me" I couldn't see anyone hitting her and her friend was freaking out too. Can anyone explain that?

With all that being said: Thank GOD I'm not in school anymore._

 
The camera on the bus is mounted on the overhang that encloses where the driver sits and the stairs where people board and get off of the bus.  If that girl pushed her close to the windsheild or the area upfront where the stairs were, there's no way the camera could have seen it because it's positioned to look straight ahead and only sees the actually area where students are sitting.  
It looked like the busdriver hit the girl again, and she got on her in self defense, possibly into the driver's seat area which is completely out of the camera's frame.  When the driver's daughter went up to get in, she looked like she pulled the girl off the driver and to the left, which is probably where the stairs are, again out of the camera's frame, which is why you could hear her scream but couldn't see what happened to her.

And I think that's unfortunate.  If they're going to put camera's on buses, they need to put them where everything can be seen.  The back corner of the bus is a better place, because it sees everything including the driver's seat. That's how the new buses in our school district are designed, because you are able to see the actions of the kids on the bus and the driver as well as who gets on and off to claim children.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Also, we have no idea how safe the area was to let the girl off the bus.  In the end, it was the girl who pushed the physical confrontation.  The driver was not approaching the girl; the girl came towards the bus driver to try to get off the bus.  The bus driver blocked her physically, and then the girl started telling the woman to stop touching her._

 
You're kidding.  She walked toward the front of the bus, so that made it okay for that woman to shove her?  It's one thing to block her, like stand in the way and if the girl gets physical use PROPER restraint, but she pushed her back, she used force.  That's not okay for an adult to do to a child.  I worked with kids for two years, and we've had kids get violent off-site and on the buses, there are proper ways to restrain a child, you don't shove them.  Especially at the chest, like she did.


----------



## COBI (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_You're kidding. She walked toward the front of the bus, so that made it okay for that woman to shove her? It's one thing to block her, like stand in the way and if the girl gets physical use PROPER restraint, but she pushed her back, she used force. That's not okay for an adult to do to a child. I worked with kids for two years, and we've had kids get violent off-site and on the buses, there are proper ways to restrain a child, you don't shove them. Especially at the chest, like she did._

 
Again, I am not condoning the physical altercation; however, I do not hold the girl harmless nor do the police.

And perhaps one of the things that is missing in school bus driver training is how to properly restrain out of control children?  We are not talking about someone trained in child education, psychology or restraint; she is a regular person working by transporting children back and forth to school.

I would love to hear some recommendations for how you think the bus driver should have handled this.  I would not describe her pushing as a "use of force" because when I watch it, there is no aggression or strength in the initial block from getting off the bus.  (At the very end, you can hear the bus driver saying "where was my help?")  She then immediately went to contact the dispatch and the *girl* came back for more confrontation.  The driver did not go after the girl; the girl kept coming to the front of the bus.

Keeping in mind that at this point, she can not allow her off the bus.  So, to avoid any physical contact, should she let the inmates run the asylum?  The main fight started with the driver appearing to try to keep the girl from going into the driver seat area of the bus to retreive the phone; again, I am sure there are a hundred safety and common sense reasons to not allow a girl into this area where it was imperative to block access.  Clearly asking the girl to sit back down was not working.  I don't think it was force so much as an attempt to block access; the "force" came from Sammy herself continuing to try to push through the physical block.

The girl at the end seems to support the theory that the bus driver did not display the violence that Sammy was screaming was occurring.

Many of the things the girl screams about aren't viewable which is what reminded me of the boy yelling "rape" in the church storage room that I mentioned.

For me, the driver was offering resistance against Sammy exiting the bus versus shoving/punching/"groping" her as Sammy wants everyone to think.  If you watch the entire video, the driver maintains her cool for the most part considering this girl is screaming in her face and putting her finger in her face.  The girl is at points laughing at her spotlight.  She even taunts "temper tantrum?  I'll show you a temper tantrum" and repeats numerous times that "I'll sue you". That's the world we live in; we raise children to overindulgent and with a sense of entitlement (you will do what I say) and little respect for others. 

I've even seen friends do this: the child comes home saying a teacher said "xyz" and right away, they start telling the child "teacher has no right to say that; etc."  All you've effectively done is tell your child that the teacher has no authority based on a single-side of the story and likely a version that is being told out of context.  It's interesting because there have been times when I've witnessed this, and I personally attempt to get the story around the isolated incident, and it 99.99% has turned out to be a lot less sensational than the first version of the story relayed by the child.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 25, 2008)

Regardless of that girl being a brat. I'm sorry being the adult esp. an adult who has a child of the same age, the bus driver could've avoided all of this by not singling her out, not shoving and pushing her continously, and not taking her phone  ....  she should of just let her off it was a designated stop.  I mean I can see why ppl would say the girl is at fault, But i always just assumed that being a mature responsible adult meant having to tolerate immature, spoiled childish behavior. So regardless of the girl's behavior, the bus driver should've handled it better. And then the fact that her and her child jump the girl like WTF, would you want your child to  be treated this way by someone responsible for their safety?!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_If you look, the driver shoved and hit that girl repeatedly during what was a verbal confrontation._

 
Teenagers, particularly girls, these days have a tendency to be confrontational with little regard for consequences. 
That girl bowed up to the driver, believing there would be no consequence. It's also worth noting that numerous times the girl screamed 'stop touching me' when there were no hands on her. She's a 15 year old attention whore.
 Quote:

  Apparently the bus driver's daughter rode the bus.  She had NO reason to get involved.  Her mom clearly assaulted that girl, who then fought back, from what I can see.  And she got up and jumped on that girl for nothing.  You can hear the girl screaming "Get off of me, you're hurting me." over and over and over, and she sounds terrified.  
 
No she doesn't, she sounds aware that there's a camera recording her behavior and she didn't like what was going on so she acted out. There's not a single note of sincerity in her voice. 
 Quote:

  That entire thing was uncalled for and I can't believe those students are being charged and not that goddamn bus driver.  No adult in a position of authority who is responsible for the lives of children should be handling a child like that.  She shouldn't be allowed to drive a school bus or ever work with children period.  So what if the girl was being a brat or a pain in the ass?  That's something you fucking sign up for when you agree to work for a school district, whether it's in the classroom or driving a bus.  
 
Pay the bus drivers more than $9 an hour and the district may get more 'professional' people in the situation, but pay low wages, have concurrently low expectations.

There's not enough money to entice me into working with teenagers on a regular basis. Fuck that. Bratty ass self entitled over pampered lazy lot, for the most part. The ones I deal with due to my volunteering prove to me that most parents are retards who shouldn't be trusted with a potato gun, much less the development and shaping of a human life, as is evidenced by their asshole children.


----------



## trip75 (Feb 25, 2008)

OK...this whole situation makes me sad. I am a bus driver. At my company and by law we are not allowed to let children out at undesignated stops. There are different ways to go about getting let out at other stops. You gotta go throught the proper channels. Example: notes from home to the principal or parents/guardians contacting the bus co. itself. 
Now on this vid we don't see what led up to this altercation. In my opinion it looks as they are both at fault.
She probably, in my opinion, pulled over because the girl was disruptive. Its very hard to drive a 37 and a half foot school bus through different situations with out of control kids. As far as her hitting the girl...what was she thinking? The girl was not physically threatening her. Now from there on out...i don't know. I'm just upset because most bus drivers do not respond to situations like that with physical contact. It gives the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## COBI (Feb 25, 2008)

The driver WAS also charged.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

Standing in the driver's face and screeching at the top of her lungs whilst the driver spoke in an even tone really helped the girl too.

There's also no way to tell who initiated the contact that escalated the confrontation. That's a big girl, she's larger than I am, and were she to shove/kick/punch/etc. me, I may be twice her age, but I _will_ defend myself.  We never lose the right to defend ourselves.


----------



## trip75 (Feb 25, 2008)

The driver had it right until she kept trying to shoo the girls hand out of her face when she was pointing at her. At that point she should have gotten back in her seat kept the door shut and radio back into her dispatcher to call the police. From what I could get from the vid. they sent a rep. from the co. not the police. Whick is actually common for different situations, like accidents. But the driver seeing the girl getting more and more agitated she should have insisted for the police to come.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

Trip75, absolutely.

The finger in the face thing is just aggravating because these kids think they can just do that, or anything else, or call someone a bitch, or scream in someone's face, and there are no consequences for their actions.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 25, 2008)

the driver crossed the line when it became physical


----------



## trip75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Trip75, absolutely.

The finger in the face thing is just aggravating because these kids think they can just do that, or anything else, or call someone a bitch, or scream in someone's face, and there are no consequences for their actions._

 
It is aggravating!! You just gotta be the adult. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_the driver crossed the line when it became physical_

 
So when this 15 year old girl is physically up in the driver's face, physically bumping her and pushing her, it's all good? When the _girl_ hit the driver...it's all good?

hmmm.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 25, 2008)

I have absolutely no sympathy for this girl, at all. None. She was being a complete brat. 
As for the bus driver stopping - have you ever tried driving with brats screaming and yelling and making all kinds of distracting fuss in the background? I haven't, I'm not old enough to drive here yet, but I know that my mom and dad will pull over if my siblings are fighting or being noisy in the backseat. It's a hell of a lot better than crashing the car, and I in no way think the bus driver was wrong in doing so.
It shocks me that kids my age act like this, and it's embarassing. No wonder a lot of people have so little faith in teenagers! A lot of us act like we own the fucking world, and can scream and yell and call people names and throw fits for no real reason, and not having to deal with any kind of consequences for it. It makes me sick. What the hell ever happened to "respect your elders"?

*Edit: Oh, and don't give me the "But the bus driver is an adult! She should act like one!" shit. I'm sorry, but if you're almost old enough to drive a car (referring to the girl here, obviously) you are also old enough to know how to behave yourself.*


----------



## user46 (Feb 25, 2008)

i so agree with you. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So, first of all the bus driver had a right to refuse to let her off the bus if it wasn't her stop, but she shoved her initially.  The girl was being whiny and bratty, but she never touched that woman according to this tape.  That bus driver had absolutely NO right to push that girl, regardless of how much of a pain she was being.  And the girl called her mother and offered to let the driver speak to her, which would have allowed her to let the girl off of the bus.  If you look, the driver shoved and hit that girl repeatedly during what was a verbal confrontation.  Things wouldn't have gotten out of hand if she'd been an adult and tried to resolve it without touching her.

Apparently the bus driver's daughter rode the bus.  She had NO reason to get involved.  Her mom clearly assaulted that girl, who then fought back, from what I can see.  And she got up and jumped on that girl for nothing.  You can hear the girl screaming "Get off of me, you're hurting me." over and over and over, and she sounds terrified.  That entire thing was uncalled for and I can't believe those students are being charged and not that goddamn bus driver.  No adult in a position of authority who is responsible for the lives of children should be handling a child like that.  She shouldn't be allowed to drive a school bus or ever work with children period.  So what if the girl was being a brat or a pain in the ass?  That's something you fucking sign up for when you agree to work for a school district, whether it's in the classroom or driving a bus.  

Unfucking believable.

When I was in 4th grade, we had the meanest bus driver.  One day a kid gave him attitude, I can't remember what for, but what I clearly remember was the driver stopping the bus, grabbing the boy by his shirt collar, shaking him and calling him a "little motherfucker" before dropping him back into the seat. The busdriver was NOT a driver after that.  As I heard, he was arrested and charged with a minor assault charge (not so minor considering it was a 30 year old vs. a 10 year old), lost his license, and can not take a job with the San Diego Unified School District, not even to be a fucking janitor.  I was terrified and never rode the bus again._


----------



## user46 (Feb 25, 2008)

I dont understand how the girl was being "bratty". The bus driver shoulda just let her off the damn bus. The girl was in her face, so? She was trying to get _off_. She even said "if you let me off, that'll be the end of it". In this situation I can't justify why a grown woman would put her hands on someone else's child. Not just putting her hands on her ... but damn near beating the girl up. Thats just ridiculous.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_I dont understand how the girl was being "bratty". The bus driver shoulda just let her off the damn bus. The girl was in her face, so? She was trying to get off. She even said "if you let me off, that'll be the end of it". In this situation I can't justify why a grown woman would put her hands on someone else's child. Not just putting her hands on her ... but damn near beating the girl up. Thats just ridiculous._

 
Which part of 'the kids aren't allowed to get off the bus at an unauthorized stop' is unclear?


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 25, 2008)

she was being a BRAT. if she had calmly asked to get off, she would have been politely refused & could sit down & wait like a sane human being. if you posses all the manners & social grace of a drunk housefly, generally you'll get the same treatment. no sympathy whatsoever.


----------



## adela88 (Feb 25, 2008)

so fucking what if she was being a brat? the driver was an adult, and had a job where she was around kids/teens and would come across usual teen behavoural problems.
she should have had the insight to manage the incident without hitting the child.im who the hell does that?
i think the busdriver deserves jail time. but somwhre out there that kids parents need to take a firm hand to her backside lol


----------



## user46 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Which part of 'the kids aren't allowed to get off the bus at an unauthorized stop' is unclear?_

 
that could come off a little rude.



anyway. maybe she should have explained that. she lost her job anyway, so yea, so much for the rules. i bet it's not a rule to not "put your hands on a child" either huh?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

I just watched it again.  Like I said, I can see where they're both at fault.  The girl shouldn't have gotten so volatile and loud, but that driver clearly shoved that girl first, that was the first physical incident of the entire thing.  The girl came up to get off, the driver stood up and SHOVED her back.  Unfortunately those cameras don't show what's happening up toward the front window where the driver is, so there's no telling if maybe she grabbed at something or tried to pull the handle that opened the door, but based on the tape alone, there's nothing going on that would give that woman a right or reason to shove someone's child.  You guys keep saying she has the right to defend herself...from what?  A 14 or 15 year old girl coming up to try and get off the bus...who didn't hit her first, who didn't shove her first.  And that bus driver was quite large, she didn't need to shove the girl.  Simply standing in her way would probably have sufficed.
The girl should have just sat down and relaxed for whatever was left of her busride.  Getting up and making a scene was totally on her, but for a grown ass woman to SHOVE and hit someone's kid like that is completely unacceptable.  It would have been one thing if that brat had come up swinging, but she didn't, so there was no reason.  And like someone already said, she should have radioed for assistance and police if she felt she was being threatened.  She obviously hadn't been trained on the proper ways to restrain a volatile child, because that's not how you do it.


----------



## user46 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_so fucking what if she was being a brat? the driver was an adult, and had a job where she was around kids/teens and would come across usual teen behavoural problems.
she should have had the insight to manage the incident without hitting the child.im who the hell does that?
i think the busdriver deserves jail time. but somwhre out there that kids parents need to take a firm hand to her backside lol_

 
agreed.


----------



## user46 (Feb 25, 2008)

When i was in high school, which was about a year ago ... we got on and off the bus as we pleased. the bus driver didn't know what stop we were supposed to get off at. i'm not saying that the safest of practices, but that probably wasn't even the bus drivers reason for not letting the girl off.


----------



## trip75 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm not sure how they do it where they are from but our kids in the junior and high schools get bus passes they have to have to get access to a bus ride on any certain route. So if they don't belong on the certain run they don't get access. Normally if a child acts up or is disruptive we pull their passes and it gets taken care of in the school office. 
What I would have done is pulled her pass, if she had one, and let her out. Let the office take care of it.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Feb 25, 2008)

im not defending either one in this situation, because i may have acted the same way on BOTH parts depending on the situation. if i was the girl, i might have acted up and made a scene too, and if i were the bus driver, i may have gotten extremely annoyed and stiff armed the girl (but if i was a bus driver, i wouldnt push/punch/etc a student).

anyways, i just want to say that im pretty sure none of us know either of these people. the girl may have been being harassed by students and felt uncomfortable to the point of needing to get off the bus. or she may have been harassing other kids and the bus driver felt the need to stop and take control. 

the bus driver may have had previous incidents with the girl, like every day having to try to control the girl on the bus

or maybeeee even the girl had done something like shit her pants. she'd probably want to get off the bus after that, and not many teenage girls i know would want to tell the bus driver straight up thats why she needed to get off the bus. 

you never know. maybe they're both bitches, maybe they both just had a badddd day?


----------



## user46 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_im not defending either one in this situation, because i may have acted the same way on BOTH parts depending on the situation. if i was the girl, i might have acted up and made a scene too, and if i were the bus driver, i may have gotten extremely annoyed and stiff armed the girl (but if i was a bus driver, i wouldnt push/punch/etc a student).

anyways, i just want to say that im pretty sure none of us know either of these people. the girl may have been being harassed by students and felt uncomfortable to the point of needing to get off the bus. or she may have been harassing other kids and the bus driver felt the need to stop and take control. 

the bus driver may have had previous incidents with the girl, like every day having to try to control the girl on the bus

or maybeeee even the girl had done something like shit her pants. she'd probably want to get off the bus after that, and not many teenage girls i know would want to tell the bus driver straight up thats why she needed to get off the bus. 

you never know. maybe they're both bitches, maybe they both just had a badddd day?_

 
lol, nicely put


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_so fucking what if she was being a brat? the driver was an adult, and had a job where she was around kids/teens and would come across usual teen behavoural problems.
she should have had the insight to manage the incident without hitting the child.im who the hell does that?
i think the busdriver deserves jail time. but somwhre out there that kids parents need to take a firm hand to her backside lol_

 
Like I said, pay a bus driver more than McDonald's wages, and s/he might make the effort.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I just watched it again.  Like I said, I can see where they're both at fault.  The girl shouldn't have gotten so volatile and loud, but that driver clearly shoved that girl first, that was the first physical incident of the entire thing.  The girl came up to get off, the driver stood up and SHOVED her back.  Unfortunately those cameras don't show what's happening up toward the front window where the driver is, so there's no telling if maybe she grabbed at something or tried to pull the handle that opened the door, but based on the tape alone, there's nothing going on that would give that woman a right or reason to shove someone's child.  *You guys keep saying she has the right to defend herself...from what?  A 14 or 15 year old girl coming up to try and get off the bus*_

 
From someone being physically threatening? From someone physically invading her space? From someone being confrontational and aggressive? 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_When i was in high school, which was about a year ago ... we got on and off the bus as we pleased. the bus driver didn't know what stop we were supposed to get off at. i'm not saying that the safest of practices, but that probably wasn't even the bus drivers reason for not letting the girl off._

 
And then when one of the girls who got off the bus and was raped murdered dismembered and left on the side of the road, the  bus driver would be blamed for not making sure the girl was off at  the correct stop. Yay.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 25, 2008)

This is the type of crap that teachers, administrators, bus drivers, etc have to go through in dealing with some of these lousy ass kids. The bus driver was wrong and the student was wrong. As adults working with kids, we can't put our hands on them even though you may want to beat their ass. You have the right to defend yourself only if you feel that the student is a threat to you and will do bodily harm. I don't think this was the situation. The bus driver did not need to stand up or even engage this student in a conversation. You don't go back and forth with the student because they feed into this and it creates more trouble. All the bus driver had to do was sit in her seat and do one of two things: Take the bus back to school and have the principal call the parents to come and pick them up. Stop the bus and call the police and have the police get the student off the bus. I think the bus driver could have used better judgement in this case. However, I was not on the bus and I'm not the bus driver. I just believe that the situation could have been handled differently.


Note: It's good that these buses have video cameras, but as you can see some don't care.


----------



## user46 (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_And then when one of the girls who got off the bus and was raped murdered dismembered and left on the side of the road, the  bus driver would be blamed for not making sure the girl was off at  the correct stop. Yay._

 






... yea, cuz that really happened. Truth be told you can get kidnapped, raped, murdered and dismembered and left on the side of the road from getting taken right out of your bed. But this is getting way too heavy. The bus driver shouldn't have put her hands on the girl, and that's it.


----------



## user46 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't see the girl being physically threatening at all. The damn girl was tryna get her phone.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_ 
anyways, i just want to say that im pretty sure none of us know either of these people. the girl may have been being harassed by students and felt uncomfortable to the point of needing to get off the bus. or she may have been harassing other kids and the bus driver felt the need to stop and take control. _

 
I doubt that. if the students were harassing her I don't think they would have jumped to her defense. if she was harassing the students I don't think they'd jump to her defense.

I also don't think the students would jump up and try to pull the girl away from the crazy bus driver if she driver wasn't doing something to hurt her. teenagers might be brats sometimes but they aren't stupid. I would never go to defend someone if they were in the wrong or hitting someone. I would try to defend someone who seemed to be getting her ass beat by a 250 pound 50 year old bus driver.

Also, in that part of the video where you can't see anyone except the girl screaming.....nobody screams like that for nothing. She might have been screaming for attention and being a bitch, but nobody screams like that for no reason. She was screaming and repeating "get off of me, stop hitting me" that is so sad and scary. You can't see the driver but when all the kids start getting off and the girl is finally released, the driver seems to get up from the floor (or get back into the camera's view). She didn't have to be hitting the girl but she could have been pushing herself into the girl or hurting her in some way, the girl wouldn't have been so terrified otherwise. And all f the students wouldn't have jumped up and tried to break the two up. It would be a different story if the girl was fighting back and hitting/pushing, but she seemed to just be standing there while the bus driver was doing what she was doing.

AND, ummm as soon as the bus driver's daughter came up and attacked the girl, why didn't the bus driver stop her? Why didn't she say "Honey, go sit back down, what the hell are you doing attacking someone?" Why did it seem like she didn't care that her daughter went psycho on this girl? I wouldn't ever let my daughter just stand there and fight someone. And I damn sure can't imagine being a 40+ woman and fighting a 15 year old girl and then letting my daughter jump in as well.

This whole thing is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 26, 2008)

That girls' voice needs to be muted permanently. She needs a bitch slap and half. I can't believe today's generation! Get off your cellphone and learn some decency!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_From someone being physically threatening? From someone physically invading her space? From someone being confrontational and aggressive? _

 
I didn't mean to insinuate that a 14 or 15 year old girl couldn't be threatening, but it wasn't like she came up swinging.  Yes she came up in a confrontational manner, and yes she was making a scene, but you guys keep saying she had the right to defend herself.  Of course, any person who is being physically attacked has that right, adult or child.  My point was--and maybe I didn't state it as clearly as I thought since you still found a way to take us back in this ridiculous circle or an argument--that girl didn't come up swinging, she didn't strike the driver first.  Rather than stand...just STAND...in front of the girl, blocking her from whatever she was trying to do, she immediately got up and shoved that child.  Regardless of how much of a pain in the ass she was being, or if the driver thought she was gonna do something physical, she didn't swing first, therefore the driver had no right or reason to stand up and shove her the way she did.  
It's like a drunk man reaching in his pocket in front of police and they shoot him 51 times (and 39 of those bullets hit) because they assumed he was pulling out a weapon.  It was a preemptive strike, it was completely uncalled for.  I could see if that girl had taken a swing at her, then you can pull that self-defense bullshit out, but she didn't according to this tape.  I don't understand how you can continue to justify the bus driver being in the right to stand up and physically touch that girl first.

I guess for the 2nd time, we'll have an agree to disagree moment.  We must have seen different videos or something.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_That girls' voice needs to be muted permanently. She needs a bitch slap and half. I can't believe today's generation! Get off your cellphone and learn some decency!_

 
That doesn't warrant the little pain in the ass being physically admonished by a school bus driver.  People on their cell phones annoy the shit out of me on buses and trolleys everyday, and I'm sure it annoys the drivers, it doesn't mean I can shove them or hit them or sick my fucking daughter on them.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 26, 2008)

Way before the time I was 15, I knew the following:

1) You don't demand to get off the bus at anytime or a stop that isn't yours.
2) If you are in standing in the aisle, the bus driver isn't going to let you out or in some cases move the bus.
3) If you are told to be quiet, you remain quiet.
4) If you are a smart mouth to the bus driver, you don't get a ride on the bus.
5) You don't do anything that would hold up your fellow schoolmates from getting to their stop.


I had bus drivers that refused to have ANY talking on the bus and so we didn't.  Some bus drivers had a radio that we could play our music.  It just depended on the driver.  But, we respected the driver.

If I did what that girl attempted to do, my schoolmates would have jumped me.  Why?  Because, I was being disrespectful, acting like a total selfish person,  and keeping them from getting going home.  

There is no reason why that girl should have gotten up.  She got up, because she couldn't stand to hear a lesson and an order to be quiet.  She made it into a drama scene and it ended ugly.

I see kids act like this all the time.  They don't care about anything as long as they get their way.   So, we are going to put all the blame on a driver to be in total control of a whatever a teen decides to pull.  In that case, no one is going to work with the youth.   

As far as this being touched issue, it wasn't that long ago there were paddles in the classroom.  I got popped with a ruler for talking to a friend in Kindergarten.   There would be 40 kids in my classroom. Guess what?  No one was talking.  No one had a smart mouth attitude.  Children didn't curse.  We didn't have to have camera and lived without every kid having a cellphone.

If you did what this girl did years ago, your neighbor, anyone in your family, your religious leader or teacher could have given physical and verbal discipline.  She would have been shamed for that attitude.  The parents would have felt ashamed of her behavior and also given her discipline.  People would even say to the parents - "I hope you have addressed X's behavior appropriately." 

Your behavior was a community problem and was dealt with and it wasn't just --you do what you want and say what you want to whoever you want as a kid or a teen.

Now, nothing happens.  In fact, what disturbs me the most is some may see more wrong with the adult than the youth. 

The bus driver showed rage and total lack of control, but I think there was a lot pushing her to get there.  I am not excusing it.  She will loose a lot more than the girl.  But, I know some would say - Who cares?

That's the mentality that the girl had.  She didn't care who or what she affected.  It was all about what she wanted and what she wanted to do - to Hell with the other kids on the bus and the driver.  She wanted to do her own thing.  She was the boss and don't mess with her.  Gosh, don't touch the cell phone. She wants to call mommy again to have her scream at the bus driver again.

That bus driver has a family to feed.  Now, who is going to hire her?  If you want to stick her in a jail.  You will be paying for her stay and her child will be left without a mother.  It does matter & we do need to care.  We all affect one another.

Both were accountable for their own behavior.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_That's the mentality that the girl had.  She didn't care who or what she affected.  It was all about what she wanted and what she wanted to do - to Hell with the other kids on the bus and the driver.  She wanted to do her own thing.  She was the boss and don't mess with her.  Gosh, don't touch the cell phone. She wants to call mommy again to have her scream at the bus driver again._

 
It is SO entertaining to me to watch kids with these attitudes when they make it to the real world. Try that crap with your boss or college professor and you'll be on the streets PDQ.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_That doesn't warrant the little pain in the ass being physically admonished by a school bus driver.  People on their cell phones annoy the shit out of me on buses and trolleys everyday, and I'm sure it annoys the drivers, it doesn't mean I can shove them or hit them or sick my fucking daughter on them._

 
Her daughter jumped in, she wasn't 'sicced' on.



Quite frankly, were that my child, I'd be a hell of a lot more aggravated with her behavior and her being a jackass than anything else.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay first of all put yourself in the bus drivers position.  She has her back to the dashboard based on the position of the camera and the girl approaches her in an aggressive posture telling the person in authority what she's going to do.  

The bus driver had no choice, in my opinion, but to attempt to get the girl out of her personal space.  Notice, at first, the bus driver is only attempting to get the girl out of her space NOT be over physically aggressive.  At the end it escalated because a child couldn't take being told what to do.  

Frankly, if that was my kid, they wouldn't be riding the bus for a while because they wouldn't be able to sit down for about a month without a WHOLE lot of discomfort.  

This mamby pamby entitlement a lot of kids feel these days wouldn't have gone over AT ALL when I was 15 and it doesn't go over in my house or when my kids are at school or a school sponsored function.  

The girl should have remained seated, answered the questions respectfully, done what she was told to  do, and told her parents about the situation if she felt she was being singled out and let them deal with it.  That's what my kids are told to do and they better by GOD respect it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Okay first of all put yourself in the bus drivers position.  She has her back to the dashboard based on the position of the camera and the girl approaches her in an aggressive posture telling the person in authority what she's going to do.  

The bus driver had no choice, in my opinion, but to attempt to get the girl out of her personal space.  Notice, at first, the bus driver is only attempting to get the girl out of her space NOT be over physically aggressive.  At the end it escalated because a child couldn't take being told what to do.  

Frankly, if that was my kid, they wouldn't be riding the bus for a while because they wouldn't be able to sit down for about a month without a WHOLE lot of discomfort.  

This mamby pamby entitlement a lot of kids feel these days wouldn't have gone over AT ALL when I was 15 and it doesn't go over in my house or when my kids are at school or a school sponsored function.  

The girl should have remained seated, answered the questions respectfully, done what she was told to  do, and told her parents about the situation if she felt she was being singled out and let them deal with it.  That's what my kids are told to do and they better by GOD respect it._

 
Exactly, the  girl got up and walked up into the bus driver and wanted her to get out of her way.  She actually made the physically contact with her body.  

This girl was aggressive & manipulative in many ways.  I suspect this is common behavior for her.  She has learned this works for her. Whoever is raising her lets her have her way or she will "have a tantrum."  

This behavior by the teen  absolutely should not be tolerated. What is an adult to do now? Let it go.  Do nothing. Police shouldn't have to be called, because this young  woman refused to remain quiet and seated.  That's tax payers money going to waste.  

If that were my child, I would be outraged.  But, I think whoever is raising her is fostering this behavior and now the world is dealing with it.  That's why she got injured.  Others are going to lose it with her.  I am not condoning what the bus driver did, but she cops that attitude with other strangers, bumps them with her body, makes faces, threatens to sue, calls them a pervert, laughs at them, etc.  She is going to get a fist in her face and it may not be on camera next time.  

This young woman can't understand she needs to follow the rules of "be quiet and remain seated."  How basic is that?  It didn't need to go where it did.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 27, 2008)

so the driver put her hands on the little snot......well, it takes a village.....


----------



## Babylard (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah uhh... i take the school bus to university everyday.  this makes me very thankful...

1. i don't share the bus with snotty kids
2. the bus drivers are great people

i don't care how old you are and  i dont care what race and gender you are.  if you are going to be an asshole and start giving me shit, I won't be so nice either.  if you are a cripple in a wheelchair, you're still a asshole in a wheelchair.  humans need to be more respectful, geez :T

snotty kids just make me shake my head


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder what went on before the bus driver asked her "why are you this bus?" I'm glad the bus driver was charged because she was out of line, yet I don't feel sorry for the girl because she was aggressive to begin with, manipulative, and trying to make a huge scene. She was trying to rile up the other riders (her audience). What does she expect? For the driver to drop her off at the beach and make her a cheese sandwich?

I'm just glad that I took a short bus to school and had it all to myself.


----------



## trip75 (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I wonder what went on before the bus driver asked her "why are you this bus?" I'm glad the bus driver was charged because she was out of line, yet I don't feel sorry for the girl because she was aggressive to begin with, manipulative, and trying to make a huge scene. She was trying to rile up the other riders (her audience). What does she expect? For the driver to drop her off at the beach and make her a cheese sandwich?

I'm just glad that I took a short bus to school and had it all to myself._

 
Heh Heh...I have driven the short bus many times. I prefer the kids who ride on that bus better. No need for cameras on thoses buses.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Charges have been filed now:  
*PHOENIX —  Police on Friday charged a driver with aggravated assault and disorderly conduct in connection with a brawl involving three students on an Arizona school bus, MyFoxPhoenix.com reported.*
In addition, the 15-year-old was charged with aggravated assault and disorderly conduct, and the 14- and 16-year-olds were charged with disorderly conduct.

FOXNews.com - Arizona Driver, Students Charged in School Bus Fight - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News_

 
I can't believe the girl got charged with aggravated assault. From what I recall, she never laid a finger on anyone except trying to get people off her. How can the bus driver's daughter only get charged with disorderly conduct? She clearly jumped on the girl from behind. Being someone who's just out of K-12, I see a lot of students that act like her. Annoying? Yes. But teachers, etc. do not have the right to lay a finger on them for that, let alone grabbing hair, punching, and pushing! That lady was a grown ass woman. She should know better. If a little girl is barking at you, whatever, just sit there and wait for your help to come. She's not your child, you have no right to assault her. She may have been a brat, but that's not an excuse to assault anyone. "Why did you cut him? He was being brat. Oh okay, that makes sense, you're good." The driver may have been pushed to the point of doing so, but hey, I can be pushed to the point of killing someone too. I hope I get that much sympathy if I get charged with homicide. 

If it were me, I'd get a good lawyer. Milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 24, 2008)

Geez..it's on here too?  We live in the neighborhood this took place in and witnessed some of the happenings.  How embarrassing


----------



## Sass E (Aug 24, 2008)

Geez..it's on here too?  We live in the neighborhood this took place in and witnessed some of the happenings.  How embarrassing


----------

